# Lets see whats on you desktop/background.



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Drifting East Matty at sunset with a couple of C-Listers in my new Cat. Harbormaster took the picture! Thanks old man.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can't. :slimer:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Oh, and a dead bug too H/U


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

It's at my deerlease. I can't remember if it's sunrise or sunset.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

New laptop


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Bobby said:


> New laptop


Bobby click in that little folder on the right and select a picture. Then right click on the one you like and go down to save as desktop and click on it! Waalaa!

Folks always told me to try and help old folks!

J/K Bobby


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

A little trip last year before thanksgiving. Caught some fat ones.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

They say it mirrors my personality. But then again what do them sorry croc wearin' Pepsi drinkin' idoits know?


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

this pic was found here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneeighteen/page16/


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

BTW 'gorda, it looks like sunrise to me since the sun is the North. LOL!


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife crowding the view from a condo on the beach in Jamaica...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

YEP


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Bobby click in that little folder on the right and select a picture. Then right click on the one you like and go down to save as desktop and click on it! Waalaa!
> 
> Folks always told me to try and help old folks!
> 
> J/K Bobby


Ok I did what you said and all I got was this old picture of you.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

*Pic of a sail hooked up on the Big Eye II in costa rica.*

I was wishin that i was hooked up and not that guy.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

currently: 









As with this one and others I have used, you can find many here.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

If you havta look at somethin' everytime you sit down to the 'puter..........


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

By this time tomorrow I suspect there will be some who change their desktops. B&P


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

pic i took at galveston


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> pic i took at galveston


Pre Ike, right?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sadly yes pre ike


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

BIRD...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

jlatigo said:


> sadly yes pre ike


I thought I recognized that view. Lot's of great memories on that pier. I feel your pain, Bud.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

There must be some treasured pictures out there!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Vee3 said:


> My wife crowding the view from a condo on the beach in Jamaica...


Your a lucky man bro!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> BIRD...


Run out of rats???


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Dayum Gary tell us how you really fill? lol


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

AJ


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Currently...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I just luv strawberries!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Dayum Gary tell us how you really fill? lol


I like women!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

It's about time bro! 

J/K Gary! lol


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Cypress Point


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hawaii*

Or Hawaii


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

...


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

my wallpaper...


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

My fiance and my doberman fishing at Canyon Lake


----------



## fishn ag95 (Jul 31, 2005)

Desktop at work. A few "arguments" have come from this pic.  One of my bosses thinks I need to change it.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jul 19, 2008)

fishn ag95 said:


> Desktop at work. A few "arguments" have come from this pic.  One of my bosses thinks I need to change it.


Keep the pic - clear as day!

Gig'em '98


----------



## fishn ag95 (Jul 31, 2005)

Fisher of Men said:


> Keep the pic - clear as day!
> 
> Gig'em '98


Ump got the call right on that one.  Can't convince the boss of that....


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Desktop*


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

enjoy!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*MC*



mastercylinder said:


> ...


That poor little feller is kinda upset that Davidson just whipped J'Ville's butt.... kinda sad sad_smiles


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*SOMETHING JUST DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT HERE, HMMMMM*


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

They rotate - here's a few.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Vee3 said:


> My wife crowding the view from a condo on the beach in Jamaica...



Your a lucky man. She might spend some time on my desktop for a while. Hope you dont mind.:brew:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Me & the grand daughter Bella


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Arroyo City



.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*morning sunrise*

sandollar, Rockport


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Port Mansfield 2006


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

POC morning wade at BFL couple months back.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's ours...










Ty


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Coming back from the floaters last year out of Grand Isle.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My kido riding behind our house.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

.................My son with his first Dorado


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Sunset at the ranch.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I use dual monitors and a triple monitors on a few of the office computers so I rotate between several panoramas I took and sized to the monitors. Use my moon shot for the laptop at 1920x1200.

Anyone with dual monitors is welcome to copy these just select the "original" size HERE.

thumbnail samples:

5120x1600









5120x1600









3840x1200









1920x1200


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

At my deer lease in san saba when a front was blowing in.


----------



## gerstoy (Jan 4, 2007)

Work









Home


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Work D-top


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Heading out to the Chandeleur's at first light...........


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

My desktop at work, some people think it is "gross", I think of it as success


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

The boys.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Did this a little different but its what I have for now.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

My little man chunkin his first top water. I cant believe there was only one butt shot out of all these backgrounds! It was a nice one though!


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

I had to resize this one it was a little big. They were chasin


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*here's mine*

Kids enjoying the beach at Destin.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

The ranch in Mountain Home, Tx.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone want to take a guess on this one ... ?


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

*Oil or gas*

Spec Rig
I think it might be oil or gas under a salt dome if I remember some of my Geology from college


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sargent sunrise


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

*Exciting, I know.*


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

My Desktop


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

This is a shot of an eel I got on a rescent trip to Mexico.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess on this one ... ?


East breaks


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Barn burner??



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess on this one ... ?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I dont know how to copy it over.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

*My Desktop*

German Shorthair Pointers


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Corpus Redheads*

...and a few others


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

A picture of a Texas Alligator Lizard from our deer lease in the Leakey area:










Believe it or not, I took the picture myself.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I took a wallpaper that I liked and added one of my favorite quotes, then saved it to my desktop...


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Out my back door.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

sunset in key west
100_1570.jpg


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

My students from my volunteer student ministry praying for me before I started my full time ministry position at another church.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The Jazzer last December


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

*hawaii*



Nwilkins said:


> Or Hawaii


is that waipea valley ( not sure on spelling )on the big island? looks very familar....I used to live in Kona


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

*Background*

This is our first and he will be here in september and I cant wait.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*A few of my friends*

ROT rally


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

future toy.........


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

"Geaux Tigers"


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Taken Nov. 1, 2007, with camera phone from the I-10 exit ramp onto 45S.
Houston Fog.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Work


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Roger said:


> "Geaux Tigers"


i hafta ask. why is there a tiger laying on the couch around all the lsu certificates but there is a huge texas longhorn hanging on the wall. isnt that kind of an oxymoron?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Home


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

My Son's Boy Scout progress as of July 7, 2009.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> Spec Rig
> I think it might be oil or gas under a salt dome if I remember some of my Geology from college


Not a salt dome, but a seismic line through large oil/gas field that Spec Rig (and me too) wishes he had an override under.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Currently. But now I have to wear a bio suiit to use the computer so I may change. I change often.


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

My youngest, taken last summer while at baseball camp with the Hook's in Corpus.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess on this one ... ?


Smells like crude to me.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Vee! Got any more of these pic's of "the view" ? LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*My last vacation*

I have my last spring break party


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Alaska


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I change frequently. Went to this one this week.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

MaddMarlin said:


> i hafta ask. why is there a tiger laying on the couch around all the lsu certificates but there is a huge texas longhorn hanging on the wall. isnt that kind of an oxymoron?


pretty sure the idea is that the Longhorn, is just another trophy for the Tigers.

You may not have been following but LSU just beat the Longhorns in the college world series last month.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the many that I use:


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

*The best all around bird dog ever!*

I sure do miss her!


----------



## Spazm (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Spazm (Jun 21, 2004)

Or this one sometimes


----------



## Spazm (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry could not help myself. We post these to people's computer who do not lock them before leaving their desk. We did this once where a guy did not see it before starting a web ex session with a customer, and the customer asked what his wall paper was at the end of the demo. The customer sent him a basket full of Hasselhoff memorabilia from Germany the next week.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

"Grand Ol' Gang" by Andy Thomas
Caption Reads: So I said to him, "Barak, I know Abe Lincoln, and you ain't him."


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

kenny said:


> Me & the grand daughter Bella


Nice ride I used to have a Mickey Munoz


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My first blue marlin caught 9/15/07 at Nancen.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

My Place In Spurger


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Tombstone said:


> "Grand Ol' Gang" by Andy Thomas
> Caption Reads: So I said to him, "Barak, I know Abe Lincoln, and you ain't him."


One of my favorites, have it on my wall. Doesnt get much better!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

First (and only guided) goose hunt


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Lot's of great pictures everyone...but Vee3 is still the WINNER !!!


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Cozumel 09









Wife and I Senior Frogs Playa del Carmen


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Lot's of great pictures everyone...but Vee3 is still the WINNER !!!


Yeh I wonder how many Desktops are now a view of the Jamacian coast LOL


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I put this one up yesterday....


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

My Kiddo!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Work


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

TXFPCOACH said:


> Yeh I wonder how many Desktops are now a view of the Jamacian coast LOL


*I know of two for sure!* :wink:


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

*3!*



jendruschb said:


> *I know of two for sure!* :wink:


Think he has any more of them he'll share with us?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll give him some green if he does...


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Toronto Canada - January 2009 Business Trip*

Had to hit the Hog Shop for a couple of T-shirts while I was there.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Sargent sunrise


Too funny - Caney Creek sunset from April 2009 vacation.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

5.2 lbs


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

srmtphillips said:


> Think he has any more of them he'll share with us?





Long Pole said:


> I'll give him some green if he does...


Any more and I'll need to start a new thread...:cheers:
This would make a cool wallpaper, I think.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2008)

New Zealand, after a highly successful Tahr hunt, our pilot flew us up to the top of a mountain for a photo...


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Coming out of the Boardwalk......


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Vee3 said:


> Any more and I'll need to start a new thread...:cheers:
> This would make a cool wallpaper, I think.


You suck...at least give us something we can see.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Idling out the Corona river on lake Guerrero early one morning.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Some really good shots(photos) folks!


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

*One more!!!*

Yes, I sail a Hobie when I can. Try it it's a blast on windy days.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

*7/2/09*

Caught on a Braid Marauder right after the 1st and 2nd place wahoo in Fishin Fiesta


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Here are a few that always seem to disappear after we put them up. Me thinks momma is the thief! lol 

Enjoy boys!


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

My daughter and I leaving the dance floor after our Father/daughter dance at her wedding.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Dexter...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Dexter...


Cool! :dance:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

First pic is at work and my daughters first fish is on the home computer.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Dexter...


Oh the terrible life of a blood spatter analyst!!!


----------



## Turtle Bay Rackin' (Jul 9, 2009)

Opening Day last year


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Taken a few years ago, guess where?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

X2:texasflag gotta be a Texas gal



Gary said:


> Your a lucky man bro!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Well currently it's a buddy of mine's dog as they explore Roswell, New Mexico.


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

*FIJI_*

FIJI


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

picture taken outside of Bandera


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

*my desk top*

here it is


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

jrog22 said:


> FIJI


Did you go there? I've been pondering a South Pacific get away.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is two of my recent ones. Out fishing when the Elissa came by. One on the beach in Ixtapa. Kinda cool how the Umbrella looks like it is coming out of the beer. The one I have up now is of a little Tuna I caught. HA


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Turtle Bay Rackin' said:


> Opening Day last year


THAT WAS A GREAT MORNING!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEARS HUNT!


----------



## jrog22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> Did you go there? I've been pondering a South Pacific get away.


Yes for our honeymoon 4 years ago. We stayed @ Lalati Resort & didn't go anywhere else. It is a small 8 cottage resort on Bequa Island. Great staff, food, & accommodations. We fished one day & caught a couple of Wahoo. That night the chief baked it for dinner & the next day used it for fish tacos.


----------



## PTPTBAYRAT (Apr 19, 2006)

*morning at Seadrift on my Chiquita*

My desktop....sure was nice and cool that morning..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

For this week. Last seasons "Buck in the Fog" pic!


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

Swampus said:


> For this week. Last seasons "Buck in the Fog" pic!


Off season? Why is he standing? You miss with that single shot muzzle loader?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

OK I'm changing mine. lol


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

*desktop*

mine!!!


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

My wife and son on our trip to Fort Garland from Red River. Fort Garland is at the base of those mountains in the background.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*HERE'S MINE*

mine


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Melon said:


> OK I'm changing mine. lol


Is that ''w"?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

speckled kingsnake we found on the katy prairie conservancy


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Picture my Mom took at the ranch one foggy morning


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*:an5::an5::an5::an5:Wow! Never dreamed this little thread would draw so many hits! My chest is poking out! I'm honored! lol*

*Shoot where is the green? :an5::an5::an5:*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> *:an5::an5::an5::an5:My chest is poking out! *
> 
> *:an5::an5::an5:*


The kids nowadays call 'em "moobs" bro....even with all the push ups, chin ups, crunches and assorted calisthenics you do on a daily basis.....at your age they're inevitable! :biggrin:

That grand baby is gorgeous....'bout old enough to make a creek trip! :wink:


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

MD ANDERSON mat pour 17500 yards of concrete in 24 hours.....we got down.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

ratrap said:


> here it is


That's a nice wheels up, I had a 67 chevy II. :smile:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Melon said:


> *:an5::an5::an5::an5:Wow! Never dreamed this little thread would draw so many hits! My chest is poking out! I'm honored! lol*
> 
> *Shoot where is the green? :an5::an5::an5:*


 Kwit trolin 4 greeniez u ho :slimer:


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I got a couple of green for my Jamaica beach picture! Does that help??

:cheers:



Melon said:


> *:an5::an5::an5::an5:Wow! Never dreamed this little thread would draw so many hits! My chest is poking out! I'm honored! lol*
> 
> *Shoot where is the green? :an5::an5::an5:*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> Kwit trolin 4 greeniez u ho :slimer:


Freon....glad you finally bonded out....haven't seen you around in a while! :rotfl:


----------



## hunter15 (May 23, 2006)

My little girl and 9 year old lab


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

This and the shot of Colt McCoy with his mouth hanging wide open about to cry. God I love college football! Go Raiders!


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

Sunset at our cabin in Chocolate Bay.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

End of the day Stanford vs Notre Dame 2008, couldn't have asked for a better day for a football game.


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

deke said:


> This and the shot of Colt McCoy with his mouth hanging wide open about to cry. God I love college football! Go Raiders!


GAY


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

This one of me pluckin out a POC red!!!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

This is mine, swiped it from the photography board....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

did this work?http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/fishing-reports/pins_12-08_buddha/


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I took this at Josh Beckett's Herradura Ranch in Cotula, TX www.herraduraranch.com


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's the background I'm using on my work computer - the pic was taken back in '07 in East Galveston Bay.


----------



## jfajfa (Jul 13, 2009)

*Baja*

Baja


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

deke said:


> This and the shot of Colt McCoy with his mouth hanging wide open about to cry. God I love college football! Go Raiders!


We'll see who's crying this year though. :biggrin:


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Seems like iv spent my whole life at this dock. Best picture i got after 4 years.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*ROFL*



Tombstone said:


> "Grand Ol' Gang" by Andy Thomas
> Caption Reads: So I said to him, "Barak, I know Abe Lincoln, and you ain't him."


That my friend is Pure Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> We'll see who's crying this year though. :biggrin:


Yeah...new QB, go to reciever and multiple linemen to the NFL, alot of key positions changing hands. It will be a rebuilding year for sure, if we win 8 I will be happy, but I'm thinking 7. But last year was a great year to be a Tech fan, we don't get all the blue chippers like TU so we have to make do. Sure is fun to watch the games though.

Oh, aluma tech, grow up Jr. quit being a sore loser.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*La reds*

Hooked up out of a school of Louisiana reds, photo courtesy of bigsplash....I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

deke said:


> Yeah...new QB, go to reciever and multiple linemen to the NFL, alot of key positions changing hands. It will be a rebuilding year for sure, if we win 8 I will be happy, but I'm thinking 7. But last year was a great year to be a Tech fan, we don't get all the blue chippers like TU so we have to make do. Sure is fun to watch the games though.
> 
> Oh, aluma tech, grow up Jr. quit being a sore loser.


That was a heartbreaker last year...with it being in Austin this year, it should be a nice payback. :biggrin:


----------



## pivot2163 (May 15, 2006)

Eat Sleep Fish


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Work Desktop*

This is mine at work. Farah might not go over too well at the office with the ladies. **** haters! :biggrin:


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Lexis River falls, Washington State*

EDIT: that's Lewis River Falls, not Lexis

Very near to my favorite elk hunting grounds there...


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sunset @ ranch


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sunset is at home this one is the work computer, sunflower field in argentina.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Given to me by my NASA buddy.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Vee3 is still the winner :biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Vee3 is still the winner :biggrin:


yep, yep, yep !!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, how do I play along...I know it involves the print screen/sysrq button. I want to show mine off. I will admit that I jacked it from somebody on the board here. Just cant remember where it came from.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

*desk top*

duck hunting in aransas pass


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Same as my avator till something bigger comes along.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a nerd


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Changes weekly, currently is this on my laptop...my lab Ace









This on my work computer in office number 1...Last years cull buck









And this on work computer in office number 2...out on the water redfishin'


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

TXcop said:


> I'm a nerd


Nerd is good. Be proud! :dance:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Christmas morning 2004*

Nice shot of what the snow covered in TEXAS. If you look close, you can see the outline of San Antonio.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mine....


----------



## big_guns225 (Dec 15, 2005)

*334 lb.Boar*

334 lb.boar taken in Kenedy,Tx. near the Connally unit prison


----------



## Grungy93 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Hey all,*

Here's my background.

*RantBomb*.com:cheers:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Dayum....! My wife has got to get in gear!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Brete said:


> mine....


NICE!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

:doowapsta


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

A picture of my son's unit training at Twentynine Palms CA


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

Near Punta Maria on the Pacific coast of Baja 400 miles south of San Diego. We call this thing "Danger Island"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Grungy93 said:


> Here's my background.
> 
> *RantBomb*.com:cheers:


Now we are talking! :dance:


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

This is my desktop pic!!!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Grungy93 said:


> Here's my background.
> 
> *RantBomb*.com:cheers:


Thought this thread was stupid till I saw your post. Thanks for straightening me out.!!


----------



## Grungy93 (Jul 17, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Thought this thread was stupid till I saw your post. Thanks for straightening me out.!!


You are most welcome, lol


----------

